

Ask HN:  What good is a 'non-binding' letter of intent? - keltecp11

I feel like this is something that only moves us entrepreneurs sideways oppose to forward.  Am I wrong?  Should this be exciting news to hear from an investor or is this one of those 'kissing your sister moments'?
======
geuis
I did one of these with a potential client several years ago. Its absolutely
non-binding and served nothing except to make her nervous. My business partner
pushed for us to do it so we could have something for a press release.
[http://mannea.com/2007/05/21/church-crawford-signs-letter-
of...](http://mannea.com/2007/05/21/church-crawford-signs-letter-of-intent-
with-muse-isle/)

